

Ask HN: Office tournaments, what do you use to track them? - heelhook

So we are organizing a table tennis tournament in my office, I figured there might be some cool little app to track these and organize the brackets and whatnot.<p>Any suggestions?
======
jsatok
We just put our ping pong scores on the whiteboard at AppHero, but I think
Wattpad built an app that publishes their scores to their website for one of
their Hack Fridays: <http://www.wattpad.com/life>

